# Football / Soccer team



## DiscoD (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi guys,

I should be moving out to Dubai in January and one of the first things I have in mind to do is find a football team to play for. Being a 22 year old single male who plays near enough 4 times a week could become unbearable after some time without a game also in my opinion this could be the easiest and quickest way to meet new friends.

Do any of you know of an 11 a-side league or even 5's and 7's with teams thats played competitively weekly?

On another note, my works location is within the dubai investment park (next to Green Community Village). I would appreciate if any of you experienced expats could recommend a suitable location for a young male of my status. 
Budget will be 90,000 AED per annum ideally in a lively area and suitably with a gym and pool etc..

Thanks.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Hello & welcome 

There is a 5 aside team sponsored by ExpatForum so I am sure someone from there will be along at some point. There are quite a few teams around

Areas to consider: Discovery Gardens or The Greens, or even in Barsha nr Mall of the Emirates might suit you. Most decent buildings have their own pool & gym.

-


----------



## DiscoD (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome Elphaba,

I shall await the response from the footballers then. Thats good to hear there are a few teams around, cant wait to get out and into the sun instead of this miserable cold rain in Scotland!!!

I will check out the apartments in those locations you mention.


----------

